# Keeping A Clean & Fast Android?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay, lets hope this is my last post for a while (don't mean to spam the forum just trying to add to my knowledge book







)

Anyways, I am currently running V6 Supercharger and run the SuperClean script every day and Engine Flush as well as Detail every two hours and I also run 1 Tap Cleaner to clean all my caches on a schedule every two hours (don't know if this is necessary since I use V6). Anyways, was just wondering if you guys have any suggestions and how you guys keep your phones clean and running as fast as possible.

Thanks


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Fast? Try this. It comes in free and paid flavors.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=soapbox.sym3try.masqedcrusader&hl=en

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

CC268 said:


> Okay, lets hope this is my last post for a while (don't mean to spam the forum just trying to add to my knowledge book
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OCD?


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't do any of that crap and my phone is fast as hell. You are probably wasting battery and system resources doing that stuff all the time like that.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> OCD?


Computers and Android...yes I am obsessive about keeping them cleann


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

watson387 said:


> I don't do any of that crap and my phone is fast as hell. You are probably wasting battery and system resources doing that stuff all the time like that.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


At 13 hours with about 85% battery left...that is with minimal texting and facebook...so no


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Fast? Try this. It comes in free and paid flavors.
> 
> https://play.google....dcrusader&hl=en
> 
> Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


Sweet will give it a try, you've been super helpful with everything!


----------



## bpyazel (Sep 20, 2011)

CC268 said:


> At 13 hours with about 85% battery left...that is with minimal texting and facebook...so no


You get over 86 hours on a full charge? Cough... BS.... Cough

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

bpyazel said:


> You get over 86 hours on a full charge? Cough... BS.... Cough
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Starting to sound like xda over here...I can post a screenshot of current if you would like ?
And 86 hours on a full charge....usage varies...you don't use a constant amount of battery...lol

Here you go kind sir...note I said texting and facebook along with light web browsing above....did I not?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Extended battery? Not possible with stock. ROM you're using?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Extended battery? Not possible with stock. ROM you're using?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


No just stock battery. I haven't used it a lot today (as I said previously I have been texting, little bit of facebook, and some web browsing) but for the most part it has been sitting there as seen in the picture (Cell Standby).

I used Zep's DieHard Battery Calibrator, V6 Supercharged with custom calc settings (engine flush and detail every two hours, superclean once a day) and using T-Shed v1.5 as well as IMO's latest ASOP kernel...also run 1 Tap Cleaner on a schedule (not sure if it is needed as V6 basically does the same thing)

I'm in shock as much as any of you guys, I think Zep's DieHard BC made a huge difference as well as V6 Supercharger. I imagine if I was on facebook all the time, web browsing, playing music, etc it wouldn't be nearly this good


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

i liked smurfed out 6.6. i find it works better on my phone than supercharger and is defintily much cleaner. i hate when scripts have redundant code.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

theMichael said:


> i liked smurfed out 6.6. i find it works better on my phone than supercharger and is defintily much cleaner. i hate when scripts have redundant code.


Yeah, ran that for a bit, papa smurf knows what he's doing too!

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## BigMace23 (Sep 15, 2011)

CC268 said:


> No just stock battery. I haven't used it a lot today (as I said previously I have been texting, little bit of facebook, and some web browsing) but for the most part it has been sitting there as seen in the picture (Cell Standby).
> 
> I used Zep's DieHard Battery Calibrator, V6 Supercharged with custom calc settings (engine flush and detail every two hours, superclean once a day) and using T-Shed v1.5 as well as IMO's latest ASOP kernel...also run 1 Tap Cleaner on a schedule (not sure if it is needed as V6 basically does the same thing)
> 
> I'm in shock as much as any of you guys, I think Zep's DieHard BC made a huge difference as well as V6 Supercharger. I imagine if I was on facebook all the time, web browsing, playing music, etc it wouldn't be nearly this good


Are you in a 4G area?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

BigMace23 said:


> Are you in a 4G area?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Normally I am but I am in Hawaii right now and where I am at there is no 4G...at least not on this island


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Extended battery? Not possible with stock. ROM you're using?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I agree. I use an extended battery and get about 3 - 4 days with regular use. There is no way he's matching that with a stock battery. My guess is his battery gauge is giving bad info.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shine 52 (Nov 2, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Starting to sound like xda over here...I can post a screenshot of current if you would like ?
> And 86 hours on a full charge....usage varies...you don't use a constant amount of battery...lol
> 
> Here you go kind sir...note I said texting and facebook along with light web browsing above....did I not?


Now that's funny. XDA is the biggest bunch of pretentious assh0les I've ever seen.

I do always laugh when I see some crazy battery life though. Let's see, if I fully charge my phone, and take it off the charger, put it in airplane mode, and never touch it, I bet I can get a week lol.

I'm gonna try your method though, just because we can, and that's the point.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am at 1day 8 hours and 56 minutes with 10% battery left....haven't been using it much besides a little texting and checking facebook every once in a while. If I use it heavily would probably only get half that


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

CC268 said:


> I am at 1day 8 hours and 56 minutes with 10% battery left....haven't been using it much besides a little texting and checking facebook every once in a while. If I use it heavily would probably only get half that


Lol

That's a far cry from what you claimed in your earlier post, and is a lot more reasonable/believable.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

theMichael said:


> i liked smurfed out 6.6. i find it works better on my phone than supercharger and is defintily much cleaner. i hate when scripts have redundant code.


This is for thunderbolt? Can I get a link?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

crkdvnm said:


> This is for thunderbolt? Can I get a link?


Here.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1517724

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

Well yeah, turn data sync off and switch to 2G only (which is just the CDMA radio for us) and battery life goes through the roof. I can easily get 80 hours on a charge with that (in service), but that means my smartphone can barely function as a phone in that state. Any data usage from FB would kill that anywho. Heck, I found out that 40% of the battery drain on cm-based rom's for our phone seems to be from the phone searching for towers all the time (explaining my major drop in battery life in this area). 
So, battery tables are a plus


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Here.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1517724
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Thank you. Guess i was googling the wrong keywords.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

watson387 said:


> Lol
> 
> That's a far cry from what you claimed in your earlier post, and is a lot more reasonable/believable.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


...you need to read your posts a little better...I told you what...3 or 4 times it was light usage?? Come on man.
I am simply stating what my battery life is and what I have been using the phone for...


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am back in my 4g area and still getting very impressive battery life


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

CC268 said:


> ...you need to read your posts a little better...I told you what...3 or 4 times it was light usage?? Come on man.
> I am simply stating what my battery life is and what I have been using the phone for...


XD Whatever. Have fun with your mutant super-stock battery. Still think your rom/theme/whatever is displaying your battery life incorrectly. That happens a lot you know.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Its real simple ask for a screenshot of his battery usage. Its the old saying put up or shutup lol

Sent from my COR3SOURC3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Its real simple ask for a screenshot of his battery usage. Its the old saying put up or shutup lol
> 
> Sent from my COR3SOURC3 using Tapatalk 2


Didn't I do that?


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

watson387 said:


> XD Whatever. Have fun with your mutant super-stock battery. Still think your rom/theme/whatever is displaying your battery life incorrectly. That happens a lot you know.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


If it was displaying wrong my phone would have died a long time ago. It's simple...don't post if you have nothing good to say, you have flamed since you posted on my thread.

Thanks


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

This is a great idea for a thread, and could potentially be helpful to users new and experienced. In the interest of getting back on topic, I want to share another train of thought and method of improving performance. These tips are for users of imoseyon's kernel, and, in contrast to various custom scripts, aim to expand ram to accommodate more processes and better multitasking instead of optimizing the use of existing ram... The link is to a very concise and informative tutorial for enabling swap and zram on imoseyon's kernel. It was written by infected user hookedondroid.

http://forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php/947-How-to-use-Imosoyen-Kernel-to-its-fullest

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

CC268 said:


> If it was displaying wrong my phone would have died a long time ago. It's simple...don't post if you have nothing good to say, you have flamed since you posted on my thread.
> 
> Thanks


Any legitimate battery life posts will include the main battery stats, screen on time, and expanded graph screenshots. Period.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

good grief....


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Well to be truthful I have ran my phone and getting great battery life and reboot and literally dropped from 55% to 10% just like that.

You need to realize many people has claimed what you are and be proven a lie. I will say I have gotten stock no rooting was about 28 hrs but that was turning data off for most the time. I was still like 10% life left.

It's just people wants proof. A persons word isn't worth nothing on the net. Because its so easy to lie. I remember one time had a Guy say his friend got the ota of ics even though the Droid charge wasn't ever getting ics. When asked for screenshots he disappeared.

So just provide screenshots so we can see what's going on.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

CC268 said:


> If it was displaying wrong my phone would have died a long time ago. It's simple...don't post if you have nothing good to say, you have flamed since you posted on my thread.
> 
> Thanks


Dude I'm not flaming you, I'm just saying that what you claimed at first isn't possible and that the screenshot you posted doesn't prove anything. Don't get worked up about it. Making outrageous claims with no proof will always get you called out. That's how life works.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Well to be truthful I have ran my phone and getting great battery life and reboot and literally dropped from 55% to 10% just like that.


Exactly.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shine 52 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that any one of us who have a fairly tweaked T-Bolt can get insane battery life if we keep it in airplane mode all day and night. I'm gonna say I could get 3-4 days if I just kept it in airplane mode. I live in an awful cell coverage area, and many times will put my phone in airplane mode overnight and lose 1% battery.

Personally I like to use my phone, thats what its for, to use, not use it minimally to see how long my battery lasts







I travel to NYC 3 x's a week, and have an hour and a half commute. I will use my phone the whole time. Check messages, surf the net, listen to music the entire time, play games, etc. I will go from 100% to usually 75%-80% w/ an extended battery and rooted. Before any of that, I would be at 30% on stock. If I don't find a charger during the day, by the 12 hour mark I'm on about 20%. But I USE my phone. I have always laughed at battery stats. If you use your phone the battery drains, if you don't, you can get great battery life. Maybe I'll get an old school flip phone to use for text and calls, keep my Bolt on my hip in airplane mode, and check it once a day for battery stats.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

criminey, who cares?


----------

